# I'm a little confused..



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have seen where people talk about tattoo's. 
If you have a show goat, do you have to have some kind of tattoo, or can the scrapie tag work? I am just curious, as a breeder friend has me interested in learning more about showing goats in the future.
BTW, these would either be Registered Full Bloods, or %er's. IBGA. 
I wasn't real into the registration thing, but now that we have a registered buck, and will be getting some registered does soon.....Could be fun 

Also, I know this would be for the 4-H section, but thought I"d ask here. Can the kids 4-H show goats have the same thing? And just proof of registration? 

Anything else I should be aware of when trying to show a goat? I am soooo lost it's not funny......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a goat tattooed, the scrapie tag doesn't need to be placed, tags can get torn out and lost, a tattoo is permanent. Hopefully someone with more info will be able to answer your questions soon.


----------



## Almost There (Jul 8, 2010)

Hoosier, a registered goat usually has a tattoo number - in one ear is the goat's number in the herd in which it was born. In the other ear is the tattoo of the herd name initials. Those all would be listed on the registration papers after the goat is tattooed. The tattoos are used to determine that the goat that was entered in the show is the same goat that is actually being shown. The judges will check the tattoos on the goats that win each division.

I don't know if mixed breeds are tattooed, though. I'm thinking tattooing is only for goats that have a registration of some sort. And different shows are sanctioned by different groups.

Clear as mud? I'm new to the showing thing, but I went to a 13-hour show on July 4th weekend (yes, that's right, the show went for 13 HOURS!!). I learned so much there! Probably won't be showing my goats, but I like being a handler for others who want to show their goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the animal is registered IBGA or ABGA ect...and you want to show them in a sanctioned show....you won't need a scrapies tag..... the tattoo will be the only thing needed for showing....if the goat places .... be prepared... because the judge has to match up the tattoo with registration number....make sure it is legible..... 4h is the same deal..... but.... if the animal is not registered depending on what kind of show you are attending.... then you will have to have the scrapies tag placed in the ear..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't know if mixed breeds are tattooed, though. I'm thinking tattooing is only for goats that have a registration of some sort. And different shows are sanctioned by different groups.


 Yes Mixed ....AKA Percentage goats... are tattooed... if they are registered with an association....
it is unregistered animals only... that need scrapies tags.......unless by chance... a goat is sold ...as unregistered.... that does actually have papers ..but was sold without registration.... then a scrapies tag.. will be needed..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! ONe more question.... how do I tattoo them? LOL I don't have any for showing right now, but we'll see what our girls give us next year. I want to get an idea of what I need to do before that time comes. We have a 50% doeling that I 'could' possibly try to show next year if she turns out. The breeder is going to get the paperwork together for me, but I don't even know how a goat is registered LOL I will check out their website for that info though. I do have our bucks registration certificate <he is the sire of our kids>, but we won't get him transfered into our name until next year.

Are there any websites that list shows in each state? Are there shows that kids can be in other than just 4-H shows?


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I know little about the process and don't do this myself (haven't even breed yet) BUT, the breeder that we got one of our goats from made this video! Hope it helps you! I think there are some AGS shows that allow kids not to metion the FFA


----------

